# اسئلة يطرحها الاخ شمس الحق .



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

تفضل يا اخي الفاضل وضع اسئلتك هنا ، وسنجيبك عنها بكل الود والاحترام


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> فى سؤال تعبنى شوية
> انا فاهم ان الثالوث ببساطة هو واحدة جامعة لصفات الله الذاتية
> الاصل هو الاب الذات الالهية
> واقنوم الكلمة مولود من الاب ولادة ازلية ومساو للاب فى الجوهر متميز عنه فى الاقنومية
> ...


 

اخي الفاضل :

عندما يكلمنا الله في امور تختص به ، فانه يكلمنا بادوات اللغة التي نفهمها نحن ، ولذلك نجد ان الله يستخدم بعض التعبيرات او المسميات التي نفهم منها علاقته بنا وعلاقة اقانيم الثالوث بعضهم بالبعض .

بمعنى آخر ، ادوات اللغة هي التشبيه والاستعارة لتوضيح المعنى ، فاذا قلت عن فلان انه اسد ، فهذا التعبير لا يمكن ان يأخذه الانسان العاقل بان فلان له ذيل الاسد او انف الاسد ، ولكن بحسب اللغة نفهم منها ان المقصود بها شجاعة الاسد ، فاذا قلت ان فلان اسد وذهب المستمع الى خلفه ليرى ذيله فقد اساء الفهم وادراك ادوات اللغة التي تتيح مثل هذه التعبيرات .

هكذا الحال عندما يخبرنا الله عن العلاقة بين الاقانيم الثلاثة في جوهر الله بما يستطيع عقلنا ادراكه وفهمه وبنفس ادوات اللغة التي نستعملها ، واسهل شيء على الانسان لفهم الامور هو التعبيرات التشبيهية .

فعندما يقول الآب والابن والروح القدس ، ليس المقصود بها نفس علاقة الاب بالابن التي نفهمها نحن في العلاقة التناسلية ، فنقول ان الآب سابق للابن زمنيا ، ولكن المقصود بها هي علاقة المحبة والتوطد والمشابهة في كل شيء من حيث الجوهر وان تمايز الاقنوم الاول عن الثاني .

فاذا فهمتها كما تقول ان ( الابن ) معناه مولود من الآب فهذا حدث في نقطة من الزمن ، فانت خرجت من فهم المغزى والمراد من تشبيه العلاقة بينهما الى غير المقصود ، لانك قرنتها بولادة الابن البشري من الاب البشري ، هذا كان الفكر الوثني او غير المسيحي دائما لاننا عندما نقول ( الآب والابن والروح القدس ) فانه لا يتصور وجود الاب والابن بدون الزوجة او الام ، وهذا طبعا كما ترى فانه ايضا يخرج من اطار المقصود باستعمال ادوات اللغة التي نفهمها الى الذهاب خلف فلان للبحث عن ذيله !!!!

الخلاصة لما اريد ان اقوله كما اؤمن انا بكلام الله عن ذاته :

الله له ليس شبيه او مثيل لكي نشبهه به ، وهو القائل ( بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه ) (اشعياء 46: 5) 
اذا عندما يتكلم الله ليخبرنا عن ذاته ، فانني لا احاول ان اجد ما يشابه هذا فيما نراه او نسمعه لانه ليس هناك امثلة لتشبيه هذا .

ليس لنا ان نتخيل الله او نحاول ان نجعل الكلام الذي يقصد به الله ان نفهم شيئا ما دليلا على شيء لم يقله الله ولم يتطرق اليه ، والا سنكون كمن يذهب خلف فلان ليرى ذيله كلما قال احدا عنه انه اسد عضنفر .

والان ، هل اجبتك عن سؤالك ؟؟


----------



## for give me (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
انا كنت بتصفح المنتدي ووجدت سوال الاخ شمس الحق 
واحب ان اجاوبه حسب ما اعطاني الرب من معرفة بان ولادة الابن من الاب لا تشبه الولادة الجسديه اي تحتاج لفاصل زمني وهنا احب ان اقرب الموضوع بمثال لان الرب يسوع كان دائما يتكلم بامثلة عن ملكوت الله حتي نتقبلها بعقولنا الصغيرة مثال ذلك النار فالنار تنبعث منها الحرارة ويولد منها الضوءولكن لايوجد فاصل زمني بين وجود النار وتولد الحرارة والضوء منها ولا يوجد وقت كاانت فية النار كائنة بذاتها فقط ثم تولد منها النار والحرارة فيما بعد بل متي وجدت النار وجد معها الضوء والحرارة  كذلك مثال الشمس وهي الذات ويتولد منها الضوء والحرارة فمتي وجدت الشمس تولد منها الضوء والحرارة ولم يوجد وقت كات فية الشمس من غير ضوء ولا حرارة والا ما كانت شمس ولكن الضوء والحرارة لا يلدا قرص الشمس ولكن القرص هو الذي يلد الضوء والحرارة والضوء يخرج منها بطريقة مختلفة عن الحرارة رغم ان الحرارة تحل في الضوء وتسكن فيه اينما وجد وانا احب هذا المثال حيث ان الله هو شمس البر فسامثل هنا الاب بقرص الشمس يولد منه الابن وينبثق منه الروح القدس ولم يوجد وقت كان فيه الاب من دون ابن وروح كما الشمس لم تكن ابدا اينما وجدت من غير ضوء وحرارة كذلك الابن والروح لا يلدا الاب كما ان الضوء والحرارة لا يلدا قرص الشمس والابن يولد من الاب  بطريقة مختلفة عن انبثاق الروح كما ان النور يتولد من قرص الشمس بطريقة مختلفه عن الحرارة والروح القدس يستقر في الابن كما ان الحرارة تسكن في الضوء فحيثما وجدت ضوء الشمس تجد الحرارة فيه وازلية الابن والروح من ازلية الاب كما ان وجود النور والحرارة من وجود الشمس  وفي النهاية احب اقول ان مهما اعطينا امثلة فاي مثال قاصر ان يصف الله الغير محدود ولكن الامثلة المادية هي لتقريب الفكرة    واشكركم


----------



## My Rock (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الوقت لا ينطبق على الله وهو بحد ذاته شئ لا يستوعبه العقل البشري لاننا مخلوقين في حدود الوقت، و بالتالي القول إن الله ازلي و ابدي صعب علينا فهمه بالمعطيات التي لدينا. 
أزلية الله و الاقانيم هي مدعومة رياضياً، فاذا كان عدنا رقم لا نهائي، فناتج نصف هذا الرقم هو لا نهائي أيضاً، بمعنى إنه ما دام الله أزلي، فالاقانيم ازلية ايضاً بحسب ازليته فهي ملازمة لها و لجوهره و لا يعني إن هناك بداية لاقنوم الاب او الروح القدس.


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اللى اقدر افهمه من كلامك ولو غلط صححلى
ان قيام الجوهر الالهى لا يمكن ان يكون الا بتواجد الاقانيم الكينونة والكلمة والروح
فولو وجد الاب بدون ابن لا يكون اله ولو وجد الاب والابن بدون الروح لا يكون اله
فالفارق الزمنى لو اعتبرناه زمنى بحد تعبيرنا بين الولادة والانبثاق هو صفر 
ولو خرجنا عن حدود الزمن لا يوجد اصلا مصطلح زمنى فى السرمدية ليكون هناك فرق بين وجود الاب وولادة الكلمة وانبثاق الروح 
فالاب وكلمته وروحه وجود احدهم لا يكون سابق للاخر 
ووجود احدهم بازلية مساوية لازلية الاخر
دا اللى قدرت افهمه صح ولا غلط؟


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اعذرونى لو بتعبكم شوية بعد الانتهاء من نقطة مساوة الاقانيم ليا سؤالين كمان
واحد يختص بالتجسد مش فاهمه اوى
وواحد يختص بالصليب عايز استفسار فيه
وبعديها الاخ نيو مان يعرف الوعد وانا حاليا بنسبة كبيرة مرتاح


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> ان قيام الجوهر الالهى لا يمكن ان يكون الا بتواجد الاقانيم الكينونة والكلمة والروح
> فولو وجد الاب بدون ابن لا يكون اله ولو وجد الاب والابن بدون الروح لا يكون اله
> فالفارق الزمنى لو اعتبرناه زمنى بحد تعبيرنا بين الولادة والانبثاق هو صفر
> ولو خرجنا عن حدود الزمن لا يوجد اصلا مصطلح زمنى فى السرمدية ليكون هناك فرق بين وجود الاب وولادة الكلمة وانبثاق الروح
> ...




مبدئيا نقدر نقول كلامك صحيح ، مع تعديل بسيط هذه الجملة :
(ان قيام الجوهر الالهى لا يمكن ان يكون الا بتواجد الاقانيم الكينونة والكلمة والروح
فولو وجد الاب بدون ابن لا يكون اله ولو وجد الاب والابن بدون الروح لا يكون اله)

لا نستطيع ان نحكم على الله ماذا يجب لكي نطلق عليه الها ، ولكن حيث انه اعلن عن ذاته بهذا الاعلان فليس لنا الا القبول به ، فهو يتكلم عن نفسه ، ونحن ليس لنا ان نقيس كلامه على شيء لنشابهه به او نفهمه به ، فالانسان مثلا عندما يتكلم عن نفسه لا نقول اننا نفهمه ولكن نقول اننا نعرفه .

اذا ليس مطلوب ان نفهم الله ( ليس لانه يمنعنا من هذا ) ولكننا نعرف الله لانه كائن ، يعلن عن ذاته .

ولكن اجمالا عن ان الله قبل الزمن وفوقه وبعده فهو غير محكوم بالزمن فلا يقال الاب سابق للابن او ان الابن لاحق للاب ، لانها كلها اسماء قالها لنا الله باستعمال ادوات لغتنا لنفهم العلاقة بين الاقانيم وليس لتطبيق المفهوم البشري على علاقة الاب بالابن .


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كدا تمام النقطة دى وضحت ان عنصر الزمن لا يوجد فلا نحكم على الفاظ بشرية وضحت علاقة وتمايز الاقانيم بلغتنا على ازلية الله الخارجة عن عنصر الزمن
الاستفسار الثانى هو بخصوص تجسد الكلمة
فى رسالة بولس الرسول الى كولوسى ورد النصين الاتيين
 رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 1: 19

لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ أَنْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ، رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 9

فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا.فنجد ان بولس الرسول اوضح واكد ان كل ملئ الاهوت قد حل فى المسيح جسديا 
فى تشبيه هستخدمه اللى بيشرحوا العقيدة بيستخدموه
هو نور الشمس 
نور الشمس يوجد مثلا فى غرفتى وليس معنى ذلك انه لا يوجد خارج غرفتى
كذلك الاهوت حل فى المسيح جسديا وليس معنى ذلك ان قد اتحد فى الجسد بل يوجد ذاته بذاته فى كل مكان بلا حدود 
والتجسد مجرد اعلان
هنا استفسارى حتى ولو نور الشمس يوجد خارج غرفتى وفى غرفتى ليس معنى ذلك ان فى غرفتى قد حل ملئ نور الشمس 
وبنفس المقياس لو طبقناه معنى ذلك ان فى الجسد ليس هو الملئ ولكن مااستطاع الجسد ان يحويه 
وبذلك لا يكون المسيح هو ملئ الاهوت الظاهر فى الجسد لانه لا يستطيع ان يحوى كل الملئ
هغير اللون للتركيز على السؤال الاتى
هل ماحل فى المسيح جسديا هو ملئ الاهوت بالحجم؟وهذا مستحيل
ام حل فيه ملئ الاهوت بالصفات والقدرة والسلطان الالهى؟
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ شمس الحق 

مثل الشمس هو مثال فقط ، الامثلة فقط لتشبيه او تقريب .

ولذلك فانا عن نفسي استخدم مثال آخر .

افترض معي كوب فارغ من الماء ، وضعته في حوض ممتليء بالماء .

الحاصل ان الكوب يمتلء الى كل ملئه بالماء ولكنه لا يحوي كل ماء الحوض .

الكتاب المقدس يقول ان المسيح كان فيه كل ملء اللاهوت 

(فانه فيه (اي المسيح ) يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.)
(غلاطية 2: 9)

اي انه يتكلم عن المسيح وليس عن اللاهوت ، فيقول ان المسيح جسديا ( او انسانيا ) كان ممتلء الى كل ملئه باللاهوت ، وليس ان كل ملء اللاهوت حل في المسيح .

الفارق كبير كما ترى .

المعنى ( ان المسيح كان انسانا كاملا والها كاملا )، او انه لم يكن فيه ولو جزء بسيط غير لاهوتي ،  وليس معناه ان اللاهوت تم تحديد حجمه او كمه او نوعه في المسيح .


هل اجبتك ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2009)

استكمالا للنقطة السابقة فقد عى المسيح ان صورة الله
 رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 4

الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ إِلهُ هذَا الدَّهْرِ قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لِئَلاَّ تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ.
وفى نفس الوقت نحن خلقنا على صورة الله 
حسب التكوين وحسب فكر بولس الرسول
رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 11: 7

فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ. وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَهِيَ مَجْدُ الرَّجُلِ.
فما الفرق بين انا كونى انسان وحسبت انى صورة الله
وبين المسيح انه صورة الله؟


----------



## My Rock (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> هغير اللون للتركيز على السؤال الاتى
> هل ماحل فى المسيح جسديا هو ملئ الاهوت بالحجم؟وهذا مستحيل
> ام حل فيه ملئ الاهوت بالصفات والقدرة والسلطان الالهى؟
> ارجو التوضيح


 
بطبيعة الحال، الله لا يُحتوى بل يحتوي
حلول اللاهوت في جسد المسيح بالكامل معناه كمال التجسد و تساوي الأقانيم، فلم يقل جزء لان الاقانيم ليست أجزاء.
حلول اللاهوت في جسد الميسح، اي التجسد، حل بالكامل، اي بكل ما للاهوت من قدرة و سلطان.
اما تحديد ما هو اللاهوت بالتحديد، فهو شئ ممكن لاننا لا ندرك الله كاملاً لان عقلنا أقل من يدرك العلي.


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> استكمالا للنقطة السابقة فقد عى المسيح ان صورة الله
> رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 4
> 
> الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ إِلهُ هذَا الدَّهْرِ قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لِئَلاَّ تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ.
> ...




المشكلة هنا هي مشكلة ترجمة 

اللغة اليونانية يستخدم كلمات مختلفة للتعبير عن الانسان صورة الله والمسيح صورة الله ، سواء بالناسوت او اللاهوت .

في الترجمة الانجليزية استخدم للتعبير عن الانسان صورة الله كلمة Image of God  واستخدم هذه الكلمة سواء على الانسان او على المسيح في تجسده بالناسوت .

اما عن المسيح كونه صورة الله في اللاهوت فاستخدم في الترجمة الانجليزية كلمة Form of God كما جاءت في فيليبي 2: 4 
(الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه)

يمكنني ان اضع لك حصرا لكل الكلمات العربية المترجمة ( صورة الله ) والمقابل لها في اليونانية وستجد ان الكلمات المستخدمة للتعبير  عن كون الانسان صورة الله والمسيح صورة الله باللاهوت ، مختلفة تماما . ساحتاج بعض الوقت اذا احتجت الى هذا الحصر .

سلام المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اللى اقدر افهمه
ان السلطان والقدرة والصفات الالهية بكل ملئها قد حل فى المسيح جسديا وليس حجما لان الله لا يحتوى بملئ لاهوته وصححولى لو غلط فى التعبير
والنقطة الثانية ان الفرق بين كونى انسان صورة الله وبين المسيح كصورة الله
انى كصورة الله بنسبية وقد طبع الله فيا ملامح من صورته بشكل محدود 
اما المسيح كصورة الله كما اوضح نيو مان Form of God
اى هيئة الله نفسه ليس مجرد صورة لا تتطابق الاصل
بل هى صورة طبق الاصل
وياريت تصححولى لو غلط فى التعبير لانتقل للسؤال الثالث والاخير


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> اللى اقدر افهمه
> ان السلطان والقدرة والصفات الالهية بكل ملئها قد حل فى المسيح جسديا وليس حجما لان الله لا يحتوى بملئ لاهوته وصححولى لو غلط فى التعبير
> والنقطة الثانية ان الفرق بين كونى انسان صورة الله وبين المسيح كصورة الله
> انى كصورة الله بنسبية وقد طبع الله فيا ملامح من صورته بشكل محدود
> ...


 

خليني اقولها لك بصورة اخرى 

نحن كبشر ( اناس ) مخلوقين على صورة الله (في القداسة والارادة الحرة والحياة الابدية سواء بالنعيم او العذاب ) وان فقدنا كل هذه او بعضها بالسقوط في الخطية .

اما المسيح فهو صورة الله ( فهو ازلي قبل التجسد ابدي بعد التجسد ولها سلطان الله ذاته ) فهو القدوس وهو لقب الله وحده ( وليس على صورة القداسة مثلنا ) وهو الوحيد الذي بلا خطية .

المقارنة هنا ليس لها مجال اساسا لتنعقد بين الانسان والمسيح .


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش احتملنى شوية 
اللى فهمته 
ان الانسان خلق على صورة الله فى القداسة والطهارة والحرية والارادة والابدية ولكن-باستثناء الابدية-كل هذا بصورة نسبية ليس كالله المطلق فى صفاته
اما المسيح ليس صورة الله اى خلق على صورة الله مثلنا
بل صورة الله الغير منظور الله بمطلق صفاته خبرها لنا المسيح فى ظهوره
دا اللى فهمته صح ولا محتاج تصحيح؟


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ولكنى وجدت ان ترجمة النصين image of god
In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God
For a man ought not to have his head veiled, since he is the image and reflection* of God; but woman is the reflection* of man.


----------



## newman_with_jesus (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*شمس 
سلام المسيح معاك 
بص يا حبيبي 
صورة الله في الاولى ترجمتها هي كلمة الله ((اللوجوس))
لكن الثانية ففي ترجمتها هي تاتي بدور وسيط لله 
الفرق كالوريث والوكيل 
ان كنت انت وارث لوالدك تتمتع بكل الصفات الخاصة به كالتصرف في الممتلكات والبيع والشراء اما الوكيل فيكون تصرفه محدود بحسب ما هو موكل اليه . 
اما بالنسبة للاب والابن هنالك سؤال دائما انا اتذكره عندما اتذكر الثالوث الاقدس 
وهو هل يتساوى الابن بالآب ومتى ؟
الاجابة نعم فلولا وجود الابن لما كان هناك مايدعى الاب  
لانه عندما ولد الابن ظهر الاب وعرف 
اقرا عبرانيين 1 
ويوحنا 1 *


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش بفهم اليونانى بس ممكن الاصل اليونانى لكلا الكلمتين انا عارف ان سفر العبرانين قد اوضح ان الابن هو رسم جوهر الاب
 رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1: 3

الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،بس معلش حسب اللغة الاصلية ايه الفرق بين الاتنين صورة الله كانسان وصورة الله للمسيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> ولكنى وجدت ان ترجمة النصين image of god
> In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God
> For a man ought not to have his head veiled, since he is the image and reflection* of God; but woman is the reflection* of man.


 

اعلم هذا وكتبت لك صورة الله ( للانسان او المسيح في الناسوت ) هي Image of God 

ولكن صورة الله ( في اللاهوت ) جاءت Form of God
واشرت الى ترجمة فيليبي 2: 6

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Philippians 2: 5-11&version=NKJV

 who, being in the form of God,


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> انا مش بفهم اليونانى بس ممكن الاصل اليونانى لكلا الكلمتين


 
اليوناني 
فيليبي 2: 4 ​ 
morfh
morphE
G3444
n_ Dat Sg f
FORM​ 
http://www.******ure4all.org/OnlineInterlinear/NTpdf/phi2.pdf​

*******************
2 كورنثوس 4: 4 
eikwn
eikOn
G1504
n_ Nom Sg f
image​


***************************​ 

العبرانيين 1: 3​ 
رسم جوهره ​


رسم 
carakthr
charaktEr
G5481
n_ Nom Sg m
CARVing
emblem​


الكلمة اليونانية جاءت منها في الانجليزية (كاركتير) 


جوهره 
upostasews
hupostaseOs
G5287
n_ Gen Sg f
UNDER-STANDing
assumption​

الكلمة اليونانية ( هيبوستاسيوس) والتي تترجم ايضا (جوهر ) او حرفيا ( تحت - القائم ) وهي بالسيريانية ( اقنوم ) وقد وردت مرة واحدة فقط في الكتاب المقدس كله وكما ترى فهي اشارة الى لاهوت الابن الازلي . ​




عذرا الروابط لا تعمل ويمكنني ان اكتبها لك بالحروف المتفرقة 

http://www.s c r i p t u r e4all.org/OnlineInterlinear/Greek_Index.htm 

يمكنك نسخها ولصقها في محرك البحث ، وازالة المسافات


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

تمام اذن فالمسيح صورة الله او الذى كان فى صورة الله لم يسحب خلسة ان يكون مساويا لله او هو رسم جوهر وبهاء مجد الله
اختصارا فهو الصورة طبق الاصل المنظورة لله الغير منظور 
كدا فهمت صح؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> اختصارا فهو الصورة طبق الاصل المنظورة لله الغير منظور
> كدا فهمت صح؟




*صح تماما ولكن يعوزنى ان ادقق على بعض الألفاظ

كلمة " صورة " هنا تعنى انه رسم الله الغير منظور ولا تعنى تعدد اى ان الصورة هى هى الله نفسه ولكن بإمكانية ان يراه الأنسان العادى

كما فى الآية
*


> الذي و هو بهاء مجده و *رسم جوهره* و حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي (عب  1 :  3)


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك مولكا
انا دلوقتى سالت سؤالين سؤال يختص بطبيعة الله
وسؤال يختص بتجسد الكلمة
ناقص لى سؤال انا عارف اجابته بس فى جزئية مش مقتنع فيها ياريت لو تريحونى فيها زى اللى فات ممكن اطرحه؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*أكيد

تفضل
فهذا الموضوع هو ملكا لك 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على حواركم الراقى 
سؤالى هيطول شوية
انا عارف ان الخطية هى فى الاصل موجهه للذات الالهية
وهى تعدى وكسر للوصية
ويعلن الله عن ذاته الرافضة للشر برفض الخطية وانفصال الخاطى عن ذات الله
وبسقوط ادم انفصل عن الله حسب ماكان قد اخبره بهذا بانه لا ياكل وان اكل فموتا يموت
لو فى حاجة لغاية دلوقتى غلط ارجو التصحيح
وبانفصال ادم عن الله وموت ادم دخلت الخطية للعالم 
واصبح كل الجنس البشرى يميل للشر والتعدى والعصيان
واصبح للشيطان سلطان على انفس البشر والقبض عليهم فى الهاوية بعد خروج ارواحهم
ولكن وعد الله ادم انه سياتى من نسل المراة من يسحق راس الحية -الشيطان-
وهذا الاتى من نسل المراة انتظره اليهود 
ناتى لتتميم الوعد لادم
جاء نسل المراة واعلن عن شخصه انه جاء ليخلص ماهلك
وطالما الخطية موجهه لله فتتطلب عقابا غير محدودا 
والفادى اللى هياخذ مكان الانسان الخاطى امام العدل الالهى لابد وان يكون 
انسان حاملا لنفس طبيعة من سيكفر عنهم
غير محدود يقدم كفارة بلا حدود
بلا خطية 
ويموت 
ولتميم هذة الصفات فلابد وان كان يتجسد الكلمة الذاتى 
ملحوظة انا بحاول اتكلم عن لسان مسيحى وان لم يصح التعبير
مات الابن المتجسد على الصليب وقدم نفسه ذبيحة للاب السماوى عن جنس البشر
مات بجسده لان لاهوته لا يموت
معلش انا حبيت اقدم الشرح اللى فهمه علشان لو فى غلط 
السؤال هنا
مات الابن المتجسد ولكنه مات بتجسده والابن بجوهر لاهوته لم يمت
فمات المحدود فكيف سيقدم كفارة بلا حدود؟
السؤال الثانى 
كانت العقوبة هى الموت والانفصال عن الله
فمبدا الكفارة ان برئ يموت عن مذنب
اذن فوجب على الفادى ان يتخذ مكان الانسان فى انفصاله الابدى 
فالموت الجسدى كان جزء من العقوبة ولكن العقوبة الحقيقة كانت انفصال ابدى عن الله
اتمنى انى اكون قدرت اوضح سؤالى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

[quote] 
السؤال هنا
مات الابن المتجسد ولكنه مات بتجسده والابن بجوهر لاهوته لم يمت
فمات المحدود فكيف سيقدم كفارة بلا حدود؟
[/quote]

مات المحدود : هذا عندما يموت اى انسان عادى
بالعقل .. ماينفعش غير محدود انه يموت ... صح ؟؟

اما فى المسيح 
(اى مات  الجسد الذى اتخذه كلمة الله ) ... مات الجسد الذى اتخذه الغير محدود 

ماشى كده ؟؟؟​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> السؤال الثانى
> كانت العقوبة هى الموت والانفصال عن الله
> فمبدا الكفارة ان برئ يموت عن مذنب
> اذن فوجب على الفادى ان يتخذ مكان الانسان فى انفصاله الابدى
> ...


 
بسبب الخطية اصبح ينفذ فينا حكم الموت الجسدى ...
+ بالطبع الموت الروحى ( الانفصال عن الله  نتيجة العصيان )

عندما جاء المسيح ...
نفذ المسيح الموت الجسدى ..الذى بلا خطية قد حمل خطايانا
فبالتالى لم يعد هناك موت روحى .. لان حكم الموت قد تم تنفيذه من الفادى الغير خاطئ
اى موت البار غير الخاطئ عن الاشرار الخطاة

وهى فكرة ذبيحة العهد القديم ... 
كان الانسان يضع يده على الذبيحة معترفا بخطاياه ثم يذبح الذبيحة
المسيح حمل خطايانا ( وهو بار غير خاطئ .. اى غير مستحق للموت ) ومات عنا نحن الخطاة وبايدينا .. هل رأيت الشبه ؟؟

فبالموت تمت المصالحة
قام المسيح بعمل الصلح بين الله والانسان .. فابطل الموت الروحى
اى ابطل الانفصال عن الله​ 
اما الغير معترف بالمسيح ككفارة مات بلا خطية تنفيذا لحكم الله
اذن فهو غير مستفاد من المصالحة التى تمت


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب مهو كدا مفيش غير محدود مات 
اللى مات محدود فكيف يقدم كفارة بلا حدود


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> طيب مهو كدا مفيش غير محدود مات
> اللى مات محدود فكيف يقدم كفارة بلا حدود


 
عزيزى ...
هل الغير محدود قابل للموت ... بمعنى اخر هل الله نفسه قابل للموت ؟؟؟
بالطبع لا

انما مات الجسد الذى اتخذه غير المحدود ..


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش احتملنى شوية انا عارف ان طبيعة الكلمة لا تموت
وان الذى مات هو انسانية المسيح اللى حل فيها ملئ الاهوت 
بس كدا فى خلل فى المعادلة
عقوبة الخطية غير محدودة
الكلمة غير محدود
من مات الانسان يسوع وهو محدود بجسد بشريته
فكيف تم الكفارة الغير محدودة والغير محدود لم يمت ولم يشترك فى الكفارة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> من مات الانسان يسوع وهو محدود بجسد بشريته
> فكيف تم الكفارة الغير محدودة والغير محدود لم يمت ولم يشترك فى الكفارة


 
كيف تقول ان كلمة الله لم يشترك فى الفداء ..!!!

 لو لم يظهر كلمة الله فى الانسان ... هل سيكون هناك انسان واحد بلا خطية اصلا لكى ينفذ الحكم ويصبح كفارة ..!؟؟؟؟؟

عزيزى الغير محدود (كلمة الله) اشترك فى الفداء بنسبة 100 %



نقلب السؤال ... ماشى ؟؟؟

الفادى يجب ان يكون غير محدود ( الله وليس غيره ) ... فى نفس الوقت الفادى يجب ان يموت تنفيذا للحكم السابق
يا ترى من يكون الفادى ؟؟؟؟

اولا لابد ان يكون الله نفسه ... ماشى ( لا احد غيره غير محدود )
ثانيا يجب ان يموت ... طب ازاى الله يموت ... الحل ان ( كلمة الله يتخذ جسد بشرى قابل للموت )

فهمت يا عزيزى ..؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا احب اسمع رائ نيو مان لانى لسه مش مرتاح اوى


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> طيب مهو كدا مفيش غير محدود مات
> اللى مات محدود فكيف يقدم كفارة بلا حدود


 
اخي الفاضل 

الموضوع متعذر عليك فهمه واستيعابه لانك تنظر الى جزء من الصورة 

خليني اشرح لك بطريقة اخرى لتفهم الاجزاء المخفية في الصورة عندك . (ربما تحتاج لقراءة سفر العبرانيين ) فهو متميز في شرح تقديم الكفارة في العهد القديم وتحقيقها في شخص المسيح .

السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد لتتميم الفداء ، ولهذا كان يجب ان يكون مشابها لكل الناس :

(فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس15 ويعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية.)
(عبرانيين 2: 14 - 15)

لكي يتم الفداء كان يجب ان يدخل الانسان ويدفع اجرة الخطية التي هي الموت ثم يعود حيا 
(اجرة الخطية هي موت ) (روميه 6: 23)

اي انسان عادي محدود سيدخل اى الموت ولن يخرج منه ، ولهذا فالسيد المسيح باتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت ، استطاع ان يدخل الموت ويخرج منه منتصرا حيا ،معلنا تتميم الفداء ودفع اجرة الموت 

(23 هذا اخذتموه مسلّما بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبايدي اثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه.24 الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه. 25 لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع. 26 لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء. 27 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا. 28 عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك. 29 ايها الرجال الاخوة يسوغ ان يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود انه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم. 30 فاذ كان نبيا وعلم ان الله حلف له بقسم انه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه 31 سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا. 32 فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك.)
 
(اعمال 2: 23 - 24)

اذا فكما ترى ، ان تتميم الفداء ليس بالموت وحده ، بل بالقيامة ايضا ، ولذلك فالمسيح كانسان مشابه لنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية ، وفي اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ، دخل الموت وخرج منه حيا لان الموت لا يقدر ان يمسكه . 
فلو كان انسانا عاديا ( او ناسوتا عاديا ) كما تقول لامسك به الموت وبقي المسيح في القبر ولم يتم الفداء . (حاشا له ) 

وهو في الفداء كان ذبيحة الفداء ورئيس الكهنة الذي دخل الى قدس اقداس الله لتقديم الكفارة والفداء 

(لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية)
(عبرانيين 4: 15) 

هذا الاتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت ، لم يجعل اي منهما يفقد صفاته او تذوب واحدة في الاخرى ، ولذلك نقول ( بلا امتزاج ولا انفضال ولا تغيير ) 

(فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح)
(1 بطرس 3: 18)


نعم دخل المسيح الموت وخرج منه ، ولا يقدر ان يفعل هذا اي انسان او ناسوت عادي ، ولكن المسيح الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) الوحيد القادر على الدخول الى الموت في صورة الناس والخروج منه حيا منتصرا بارادته الذاته ، (اسٌلم من اجل خطايانا واقيم لاجل تبريرنا ) 

هل اصبح الفداء والتجسد واضحا امامك ؟ ام هناك مزيد من الاستفسارات ؟؟

واخيرا هذه هي رسالة محبة الله للخلاص لك ، فهل تقبلها شاكرا ؟

(ولا بعدم ايمان ارتاب في وعد الله بل تقوّى بالايمان معطيا مجدا للّه.21 وتيقن ان ما وعد به هو قادر ان يفعله ايضا.22 لذلك ايضا حسب له برا.23 ولكن لم يكتب من اجله وحده انه حسب له 24 بل من اجلنا نحن ايضا الذين سيحسب لنا الذين نؤمن بمن اقام يسوع ربنا من الاموات. 25 الذي أسلم من اجل خطايانا وأقيم لاجل تبريرنا 1 فاذ قد تبررنا بالايمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح)​
(روميه 4: 20)

انها رسالة الله بالمحبة والفداء والغفران لكل العالم ، وهي هدية مجانية ، نأخذها بالايمان ، ليس لان ليس لها ثمن ، ولكن لان ليس هناك انسان يستطيع ان يدفع الثمن ، الا هو الكريم المحب له كل المجد .​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

هقولك اللى فهمته وصححلى لو فى تعبير غلط
ان كيان ابن الله المتجسد ليس كيانين كيان محدود وكيان غير محدود
فابن الله المتجسد هو كيان غير محدود فيه لا يختلط صفات الاهوت بالطبيعة البشرية
وصلب الابن المتجسد بالجسد ولكن كيانه غير محدود
ومات بالجسد ونزل الى اعماق الهاوية كل دا تم عمله بكيانه الغير محدود كابن الله المتجسد
منقدرش نفصل بين موت الانسان وحلول الكلمة فيه
حسب تعليم بولس الرسول انه لنا اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح
يعنى اختصارا اللى قدرت افهمه ان الانسان يسوع المسيح الحلا فيه ملئ الاهوت قد صار وسيطا بين الاب والبشر


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب مانت فاهم وكويس اهه .


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

أسف لعدم التواصل السريع



> ويعلن الله عن ذاته الرافضة للشر برفض الخطية وانفصال الخاطى عن ذات الله


*
فقط الإنسان لا ينفصل عن ذات الله لأنه لم يتصل بالذات بل اتصل برحمة وعطف الله وبركاته التى كان قد اعطاها له حين خلقه وملّكه على جميع المخلوقات*



> مات *الابن المتجسد *على الصليب وقدم نفسه ذبيحة للاب السماوى عن جنس البشر
> مات بجسده لان لاهوته لا يموت


*
حسنا انك ذكرت انه الإبن المتجدس لأنك لو قلت الإبن فقط لكان الكلام فيه خطأ

شكرا لك*



> فمات المحدود فكيف سيقدم كفارة بلا حدود؟



إجابتى على هذا السؤال ستكون تصحيحا فى نص السؤال نفسه وانت سوف تعرف ان الإجابة فى داخل السؤال الذى سوف اكتبه لك

السؤال الذى يجيب عليك

 فمات المحدود *المتحد بغير المحدود* فكيف سيقدم كفارة بلا حدود؟

*هل رأيت الفرق ؟؟؟

انا احاول ان اشرح لك منطقيا لكى تفهمنى جيدا


اعطيك مثالا يقرب الفكرة ولا يمثلها


لديك قطعة حديد 

وقمت بوضعها فى فرن تصل درجة حرارته الى 500 درجة سيليزية
وبعد 10 دقائق اخرجتها

وقمت بالطرق عليها لتشكيلها

هل هنا انت تطرق على الحديد فقط ام النار فقط ام الحديد المتحد بالنار ؟؟؟


اعتقد ان الإجابة وصلت لك

مثال آخر 

قال المسيح قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن

هنا يوجد زمنين فى الأية وهم

قبل ، يكون ، كائن

الكلمتان فى الأول تعطى انطباع الماضى والكلمة الأخيرة تعطى انطباع الحاضر والمستقبل

فتكون الأية تقول انة الذى كان والذى يكون والذى كائن


*


> كانت العقوبة هى الموت والانفصال عن الله
> فمبدا الكفارة ان برئ يموت عن مذنب
> اذن فوجب على الفادى ان يتخذ مكان الانسان فى انفصاله الابدى
> فالموت الجسدى كان جزء من العقوبة ولكن العقوبة الحقيقة كانت انفصال ابدى عن الله
> اتمنى انى اكون قدرت اوضح سؤالى



*تنوية بسيط


مبدا الكفارة ليس ان برئ يموت عن مذنب فقط 

بل ان برئ يحل مكان المذنب ويأخذ طبعه وطبيعته ويموت عنه


اما عن الإجابة

فعلا بموت وقيامة المسيح

قد اعادنا الى الله مرة أخرى

فهذة ايضا تمت


*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا قاعد 3 سنين بقرا عن المسيحية وعن الحوارات بين المسلمين والمسيحين 
انا دلوقتى مش عندى اسئلة بس عندى وعد قد وعدت انى هنفذه 
اليوم 11/12/2009 الجمعة
الساعة 5 ونص حسب توقيت مدينة القاهرة
اعلن وبعد دراسة متعمقة فى الاديان 
ان المسيح هو الشخص المتفرد والمتميز فى هذا الكون
فى تعاليمه فى حياته فى حبه لمن خلقهم وجبلهم
والان اردد مع توما ربى والهى
واردد مع بطرس انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحى
واردد مع زكريا *:                  68 مبارك الرب اله اسرائيل لانه افتقد و صنع فداء لشعبه                  * *1:                  69 و اقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه 
*
*واردد مع يسوع ان يعرفوك انك هو الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته 
*
*انا قريت عن سر المعمودية وطقس جحد الشيطان وانا اريد ان اجحده قدام كل العالم 
*
*اجحدك ايها الشيطان وكل اعمالك النجسة وكل جنودك الشريرة وكل شياطينك الردية وكل قوتك وكل عبادتك المرذولة*
*وكل حيلك الردية المضلة وكل جيشك وكل سلطانك وكل بقية نفاقك اجحدك اجحدك اجحدك*
*واعترف لك ايها المسيح الهنا وبكل نواميسك المخلصة وبكل خدمتك المحيية وكل اعمالك المعطية للحياة 
*
*اؤمن بيك وبكل ماصنعته من اجلى وارجوك ان تقبلنى ابنا لك  وتتغاضى عن ازمنة الجهل كما قال بولس الرسول 
*
*اشكرك يا نيو مان واشكركم كلكم انكوا كللتوا تعب 3 سنين بدائتها ضد للمسيح 
*
*واليوم بقوله سامحنى يااحن اله وانا لو كنت ضدك زمان انا اليوم خدامك وعبدك
*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

> طيب مهو كدا مفيش غير محدود مات
> اللى مات محدود فكيف يقدم كفارة بلا حدود



*اللى مات ليس فقط المحدود بل المحدود المتحد بالغير محدود

فالطبيعة هنا لله لا تموت اصلا وإلا كان الله ليس الله !!

هدف التجسد ليس موت جوهر الله بل موت جوهر الله المتحد بالجوهر الإنسانى

اعطيك مثال آخر بسيط


لاعب كرة عالمى سوبر مافيش زيه على الإطلاق

فى مرة سافر مدينة ولقى فريق بيلعب كرة وبيتغلب 

20-0

فصعب عليه الفريق دة وقال انا هالعب للفريق دة واكسبه

وفعلا لعب للفريق دة وكسبه 
فأنت هنا بتقول ليه اللاعب دة لا يخسر ؟؟

الإجابة ببساطة لأن اللاعب ليس هو الفريق بل هو عضو فى الفريق

فالفريق كله يخسر او الفريق كله يفوز

وليس اللاعب

هل وصلت فكرة ان الله طبيعته لا تموت اصلا لانه هو الحياة

قال المسيح

انا هو الطريق والحق والحيا*ة​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا مولكا بس اللى محتاجة دلوقتى انك تصليلى انا فاهم كل الكلام دا وحسيت بيه من زمان بس قررت انى هسيب لنفسى فرصة تتدور وتختار وانا اخترت


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> انا قاعد 3 سنين بقرا عن المسيحية وعن الحوارات بين المسلمين والمسيحين
> انا دلوقتى مش عندى اسئلة بس عندى وعد قد وعدت انى هنفذه
> اليوم 11/12/2009 الجمعة
> الساعة 5 ونص حسب توقيت مدينة القاهرة
> ...


 

*(لك يا رب العظمة والجبروت والجلال والبهاء والمجد لان لك كل ما في السماء والارض.لك يا رب الملك وقد ارتفعت راسا على الجميع.12 والغنى والكرامة من لدنك وانت تتسلط على الجميع وبيدك القوة والجبروت وبيدك تعظيم وتشديد الجميع.13 والآن يا الهنا نحمدك ونسبّح اسمك الجليل.)*​(1 اخبار 29: 11 - 13)

اليوم حصل خلاص ، 
*(هكذا اقول لكم يكون فرح قدام ملائكة الله بخاطئ واحد يتوب)*
*(لوقا 15: 10)*​ 
الفرح قدام الملائكة ، فالذي يفرح بك الان هو الآب السماوي .​
مبروك عليك نعمة الخلاص والفداء والحياة الابدية مع الرب الذي احبنا يسوع المسيح .


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> انا قاعد 3 سنين بقرا عن المسيحية وعن الحوارات بين المسلمين والمسيحين
> 
> انا دلوقتى مش عندى اسئلة بس عندى وعد قد وعدت انى هنفذه ​ اليوم 11/12/2009 الجمعة
> الساعة 5 ونص حسب توقيت مدينة القاهرة
> ...




*
لان ابني هذا كان ميتا فعاش و كان ضالا فوجد فابتداوا يفرحون 
(لو  15 :  24)

هنذا واقف على الباب و اقرع إن سمع احد صوتي و فتح الباب ادخل اليه و اتعشى معه و هو معي 
(رؤ  3 :  20)

فقال له يسوع اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت اذ هو ايضا ابن ابراهيم 
(لو  19 :  9)

هكذا اقول لكم يكون فرح قدام ملائكة الله بخاطئ واحد يتوب 
(لو  15 :  10)*


*لا تعليق ، بعد ان ابكيتنى*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

واحب اقول لاخواتى المسلمين الموضوع مش مناظرات ولا مين غلب ومين كسب والموضوع مش كاهن طلع ينتقد الاسلام ولا مسيحين بيردوا على مواضيع طرحتوها
الموضوع بسيط وسهل انك من جوا قلبك تبقى صادق مع نفسك ومتحاولش تقنع نفسك بالغلط 
لو انت صادق مع نفسك هتقبل الحق مهما كان صعوبة القرار 
وانا مستعد احكى كل اللى قابلته فى حياتى 
بس اللى اقدر اقوله دلوقتى انى كنت عايش فى وهم كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اسمه الاسلام يعلو ولا يعلو عليه
بس انا اكتشفت انهم يقصدون علو الصوت ولكنى وجدت ان اصحاب الصوت الهادى اللى مليان سلام
يعلو فوق اعلى الاصوات
ورسالة صغيرة منى كمسلم محدش فينا بيحب المسيحين ولا بنطقكم ودا عن اختبار شخصى 
عمرى محسيت انى بحبكم وكنت بستغل كل فرصة الاقى حد فيها بيتريق على المسيحية انا فى حاجات كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير عايز اقولها واوجها للمسلمين قبل المسيحين
ومنها متزعلوش لان فى اخ مسلم ارتد احنا عارفين النار اللى بتبقى جوانا كويس 
وللمسيحين متزعلوش لو سمعتم ان فى واحد مسيحى اسلم 
ولا دا هينفعك ولا دا هينفعك والمسيح قال جملة فى منتهى القوة
ليس خفى لا يظهر ويعرف 
ياريت كل واحد على الارض دى يفكر بس فى يوم الدين هيقول ايه؟مفيش حد فينا هيقول المسيحية صح لان كذا اتنصر
ولا حد هيقول الاسلام صح لان كذا اسلم
بس كلنا هنصمت ونسمع اعمالنا 
ويوم ميجى المسيح مش هتبقى مناظرة بين المسلمين والمسيحين ياترى المسيح ابن الله ولا مجرد بشر
هيجى المسيح وهيبقى معاه حساب اعمالنا ساعتها مش هتقدر تتكلم هو بس اللى هيتكلم 
فى كلام كتير لسه جوايا مخبيه من 3 سنين ونفسى احكيه بس مش عايز اتعبكم معايا اكتر من كدا واستمروا لعل اخرين يشعروا بتانيب ضمايرهم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2009)

هللويا مجدا ليك يا يسوع

مبروك عليك الخلاص يا اخي المبارك

واتمنالك حياة مليئة بالحب والسلام الداخلي مع ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*المجد لك يا رب

تحرر الجميع

تسعى لخلاص الجميع

فالكل أولادك وأنت أبوهم

فأنت احب الأباء

شكرا لك يا رب

وليستخدم رب المجد شمس الحق لتحرير المسبيين

السلام لك يا شمس الحق

السلام لك يوم مولدك الجديد​*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مش عارف اعبر عن اللى حاسس بيه دلوقتى بس حاسس بفرحة عمرى محسيت بيها طول عمرى بخاف من اى حاجة جديدة اول مرة احس بفرح زى اللى حاسوه دلوقتى 
اول مرة احس انى مش مشتت بين طرفين كل مالاقى طرف اقوى من التانى انحاز ليه 
اول مرة احس انا لو حتى العالم كله قال الكلام دا غلط حاسس جوايا صوت بيقولى هو دا الطريق ومفيش غيره
انا مش عارف اصلى بس اللى قدرت اعمله انى ركعت زى متعود اصلى واول مرة ارفع عينى للسما كنت بخاف ارفع عينى للسما كنت بحس ان انا لازم اوطى دايما للارض زى الذليل اول مرة ارفع عينى للسما والاقى حياتى بكل تفاصيلها   بتعدى قدام عنيا ولاقيت نفسى مخطوف وحاسس بالمسيح قدامى بيسمع كلامى
كان اول مرة احس قد ايه طعم الدموع بيريح 
اول مرة احس انى فى وقت دموعى حاسس بشئ جوايا بيطبطب عليا
كنت بسمع الكلام دا واتريق على المسيحين
واقولهم هو دا اللى انتاو فالحين فيه يسوع بيحبك يسوع مات علشانك يسوع سامع صوتك وصليله وهو هيرد عليك
كنا بنتريق ومش فاهمين 
مش فاهمين قد ايه المسيح دا عظيم وبيسمع ويرد عليك فى الحال 
من زمان وانا جوايا صوت ان المسيح دا مش شخص عادى
بس ليا صراع جوايا استمر 10 سنين بين اقناع نفسى وبين صراع صوت جوايا
اللكلام اللى انا بقوله دا حاسس انه مش منى 
وحاسس انى فى حلم ومش واعى بقول ايه
بس اللى اقدر اقوله انى فرحان وطاير وفعلا مش شعارات ان المسيح بيحبنا
دى حقيقة كنت بستهزء بيها ومعرفش انى اول لما ارفع عينى للسما هلاقيه بيكلمنى فى ساعتها
معلش بس جوايا كلام كتير نفسى اقوله
وكلام اكتر لاخواتى المسلمين اللى كنت دايما بسمع مواضيعهم وردودهم 
بس وجه سؤال بينك وبين نفسك لو انت صادق مع نفسك
انت مقتنع باللى انت بتقوله؟
بلاش نكذب على نفسنا احنا عارفين كويس اننا بنحاول بشتى الطرق نرد وخلاص بس كل واحد فينا بيخدر ضميره وانا عن نفسى كنت بحاول اقنع نفسى بالردود بس مقدرتش اكمل مقدرتش اكذب على نفسى اكتر من كدا
وانا متاكد ان كل واحد فينا سمع بدل المرة الف انه لازم يعيد حساباته
نصيحة من اخ ليكم اتعذب كتير فى الشك بلاش تموت ضميرك واللى احنا كنا بنتريق عليه لو اختبرته وعشته هتعرف معنى الكلام دا
كل مسلم فينا عارف كويس ان الوسيلة الوحيدة للرد على النصارى هو الهجوم على دينهم
فلو فشلنا فى الرد يكون الرد نبحث فى كتاب النصارى عن شبيه لذلك فيكون الرد لا تعترض يا نصرانى فكتابك فيه نفس الكلام
بس معلش واحترامى لطريقتكم لما روحت للنصارى واقتعت بردودهم هتعملوا ايه معايا ؟؟؟غيرت ديننا؟بالعكس اقنعتنى اننا معندناش رد وطبقتم المثل الشهير 

لا تعايرنى ولا اعايرك دا الهم طايلنى وطايلك 
على العموم انا مكتفى ب3 سنين تعبت من التفكير وكفانا ذلك انا هبدا فى حياتى مع المسيح لغاية موصل للسما
مش هقول زى مكنا بنقول ونتقابل فى يوم القيامة
للاسف ان كل واحد بيحس وبيتاكد من طريقه هنا ولو متاكدتش انك رايح فين وانت على الارض عمر تكهناتك مهتنفع
وانا عارفين كويس انا لو مسلم ملتزم وصليت الفرد بفرضه وقمت بكل ماامرنى بيه ربى لن ادخل الجنة الا ان يتغمدنى برحمته ولن امن لمكر الله والقران يقول لعلكم تفلحون
لعل للتمنى وانا مش هسلم حياتى للتمنى
انا هسلم حياتى للى قال من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا
شكرا ليكم اخواتى وصلولى وهبقى اقولكم اخبارى وصلولى المسيح يرتب اكمل ايمانى واتعمد على اسمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا سعيد جدا من اجلك يا شمس الحق ...

دا انت عظيم وحى وشغال معانا ايها الرب يسوع

قال المسيح
*Matt 28:20​*​​​وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.​
ونحن  ننتظر مجيئه الثانى و نقول​*Rev 22:20 *​​​يَقُولُ الشَّاهِدُ بِهذَا:«نَعَمْ! أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا». آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ. ​
​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2009)

_مبروك عليك الخلاص_
_ومش هقولك غير كل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة يوم ميلادك الجديد فى المسيح _
_*اليوم 11/12/2009 الجمعة
الساعة 5 ونص حسب توقيت مدينة القاهرة*
_​_
_


----------



## أَمَة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> انا قاعد 3 سنين بقرا عن المسيحية وعن الحوارات بين المسلمين والمسيحين
> انا دلوقتى مش عندى اسئلة بس عندى وعد قد وعدت انى هنفذه
> اليوم 11/12/2009 الجمعة
> الساعة 5 ونص حسب توقيت مدينة القاهرة
> ...


 

بدموع سخية اكتب لك أخي شمس الحق واردد ما قاله المسيح للمرأة النازفة:

«ثِقِي يَا ابْنَةُ. إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ شَفَاكِ». (متى 9:22)

لقد عرفته... لقد أمنت به... 

«طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». (يو 20:29)

لقد عرفت الحق والحق حررك من عبودية الشيطان ولن يكن له سلطان عليك بعد اليوم ، ولو أنه سيشن عليك حربا بلا هوادة، ولكن على مَنْ! 

أنت اليوم مستلٌ "سَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ." (أف 6:17) 
ومسلحٌ بِ "دِرْعَ الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ، وَخُوذَةً هِيَ رَجَاءُ الْخَلاَصِ. " (تس 1 8:5)

مبروك الف مبروك ونصلي من أجل المعمودية.


----------



## ستيفان (11 ديسمبر 2009)

وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.




الرب عضيم ونورة يدخل من حيث لا تدري 
مبروك خلاصك وتحريرك من طوق الضلام​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ستيفان قال:


> وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اسمحولي اعرفكم ببعض 
شمس الحق ، ستيفان زيك 
ستيفان ، اظن انك عرفت ان شمس الحق زيك 

الخلاصة ، احنا كلنا دلوقتي زي بعض اعضاء في الجسد الواحد الذي رأسه المبارك المسيح المخلص الحبيب .


----------



## أَمَة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> مش عارف اعبر عن اللى حاسس بيه دلوقتى بس حاسس بفرحة عمرى محسيت بيها طول عمرى بخاف من اى حاجة جديدة اول مرة احس بفرح زى اللى حاسوه دلوقتى
> اول مرة احس انى مش مشتت بين طرفين كل مالاقى طرف اقوى من التانى انحاز ليه
> اول مرة احس انا لو حتى العالم كله قال الكلام دا غلط حاسس جوايا صوت بيقولى هو دا الطريق ومفيش غيره


 
هو دا سلام المسيح يا شمس الحق

[q-bible]يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 27 «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 
[/q-bible]



شمس الحق قال:


> كان اول مرة احس قد ايه طعم الدموع بيريح
> اول مرة احس انى فى وقت دموعى حاسس بشئ جوايا بيطبطب عليا



دموع فرح الضائع الذي عرف الطريق. والإبن الضال الذي عاد الى أحضان أبيه السماوي. 



شمس الحق قال:


> وانا متاكد ان كل واحد فينا سمع بدل المرة الف انه لازم يعيد حساباته
> نصيحة من اخ ليكم اتعذب كتير فى الشك بلاش تموت ضميرك واللى احنا كنا بنتريق عليه لو اختبرته وعشته هتعرف معنى الكلام دا
> كل مسلم فينا عارف كويس ان الوسيلة الوحيدة للرد على النصارى هو الهجوم على دينهم
> 
> ...


 
اصلي الى الرب يسوع المسيح ان تكون إناءا مختارا للروح القدس وتكون سبب خلاصك أهلك وابناء جلدتك - آمين.


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا يا ستيفان انا فرحان لما بسمع ناس لمسهم المسيح زى ملمسنى ومبروك ليك وعقبال كل اللى اسرهم ابليس ويجحدوه ويرجعوا لابوهم واصلهم الحقيقى


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> كان اول مرة احس قد ايه طعم الدموع بيريح, اول مرة احس انى فى وقت دموعى حاسس بشئ جوايا بيطبطب عليا



*كم صادقة هى مشاعرك
أنه الرب يسوع يربت عليك
يأخذك فى أحضانه ويمسح أدمعك
أنه إله الضعفاء, فيسندهم ويقويهم فى ضعفهم
إله المتعبين, فيريحهم ويحمل عنهم اثقالهم

طوباك, فقد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن, أكملت السعي, لذا نلت الإيمان

فطوباك, ثم طوباك​*


----------



## for give me (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مياة باردة لنفس عطشانة الخبر الطيب من ارض بعيدة (امثال 25:25) مبروك عليك الخلاص يا شمس الحق الرب يسوع يقودك في موكب نصرته كل حين  انت مش متخيل انا فرحان اد ايه من اجل خلاصك الرب يشرق علي جميع الذين هم في ارض الظلمة وظلال الموت امين


----------



## ستيفان (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> اهلا يا ستيفان انا فرحان لما بسمع ناس لمسهم المسيح زى ملمسنى ومبروك ليك وعقبال كل اللى اسرهم ابليس ويجحدوه ويرجعوا لابوهم واصلهم الحقيقى





انا ايضا" ضقت هذة الراحة وتحررت بفضل نور الرب ولحد الان احس بلراحة الابدية 
ببركات الرب يحررنا من كل ماهو ضلام وضلال 
تحياتي اخي 
ومبروك مرة اخرى على خلاصك​


----------



## ava bishoy son (4 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> اللى اقدر افهمه من كلامك ولو غلط صححلى
> ان قيام الجوهر الالهى لا يمكن ان يكون الا بتواجد الاقانيم الكينونة والكلمة والروح
> فولو وجد الاب بدون ابن لا يكون اله ولو وجد الاب والابن بدون الروح لا يكون اله
> فالفارق الزمنى لو اعتبرناه زمنى بحد تعبيرنا بين الولادة والانبثاق هو صفر
> ...



*اسمحولى اساتذتى
واسمحلى اخويا شمس الحق اجاوبك على السؤال  ببساطة
جاوب على السؤال دة العلامة الانبا ايسوذورس 

وشبة ميلاد الابن من الاب  
وانبثاق الروح القدس من الاب

بميلاد النور من النار .... وانبثاق الحرارة منها​
فان ميلاد الابن وانبثاق الروح لا يشبة ميلاد الانسان من الانسان .... او الثمرة من الشجرة​ 
لان الانسان الوالد سابق للانسان المولود 
والشجرة سابقة للثمرة ​ولا يوجد اسبقية لوجود احد الاقانيم  فى الزمن​
وزيادة للتوضيح ببساطة 
ولع نار .. عود كبريت 
مش هتلاقى اى فارق زمنى بين النار نفسها او اللهب
والحرارة 
والنار

لية؟؟؟؟ لان هى دى مكونات النار ... هى دى طبيعة النار بكل بساطة 
لا يمكن ان تكون هناك نار بدون احد هذة المكونات

ولا يوجد انسان بلا عقل 
او بلا روح
او بلا جسد


اذا لا يمكن ان يسبق الاب الابن ولا الروح القدس
والعكس صحيح
فالاقانيم كما تفضلت وتفضل اساتذتى وشرحوا 
الاب ..............  الذات
الابن ............  العقل
الروح القدس ......  روح الله

فلا يعقل ان يوجد الاب فقط بدون عقل
او بدون روح او العكس​
ارجوا ان اكون اجبت السؤال

سلام المسيح والرب يباركك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

> اذا لا يمكن ان يسبق الاب الابن ولا الروح القدس
> والعكس صحيح
> فالاقانيم كما تفضلت وتفضل اساتذتى وشرحوا
> الاب .............. الذات
> ...


 

تقولهم كدا يقولك دا اله عاجز انه معتمد علي عقل و روح خاصين بيه او ان ازاي اله جواه تلات حاجااااااااااااات

خلاص جالي حول من الاسئله المتخلفه دي

تعبت اوي بجد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

ava bishoy son قال:


> *ارجوا ان اكون اجبت السؤال*
> 
> *سلام المسيح والرب يباركك*​



​يمكنك متابعة شهادة الاخ شمس الحق في قسم الشهادات 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=115527​


----------

